# Building a BOB.



## dustinglodney

Has anyone found a good list of items for a BOB. I'm in Los Angeles. We have to worry about earthquakes and EMP's.


----------



## n0xname

dustinglodney said:


> Has anyone found a good list of items for a BOB. I'm in Los Angeles. We have to worry about earthquakes and EMP's.


Look for book by John d McCann : build the perfect survival kit. Lots of ideas for all around base to build on.

Also in socal


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Do a search for bug out bag on this site and prepare to spend the next week reading


----------



## nopolitics12

Google "bugout bag supply list" to get an idea of the basics. Then search the forum as was stated previously. I suggest a quality full tang knife and a quality multi-tool. And remember, paracord is your friend.


----------



## swjohnsey

To start with you need the same stuff you would take on a backpacking trip, a good pack, sleeping bag to fit your climate, tent or bivy, pad, cooking gear, food, and a way to procure/store water. Folks tend to forget these and concertrate on the minutia.


----------



## deetheivy

Please take time to review this forum before just posting new threads. BOB items have been covered extensively, as well as probably your next three posts. Lots of useful info here if you are willing to take the time and make use of it.


----------



## zombieresponder

Lists of items are generally not worth reading. What person A puts in a bag will be probably be different than what person B puts in his/her bag. Some things that may work well for person A might not work so well for person B. Differences in climate, environment, personal preference, and ideas on what a BOB should be render those lists moot. 

Figure out exactly what this bag is intended to accomplish, then figure out what to put in it based on that.

Example: Bag to put in a vehicle. Let's say the person works 20 miles from home and expects to have to walk in the event of a disaster. That person will want food, water, maybe shelter, a light source, and possibly a change of clothing or extra clothing. Depending on the food, there may be a need to boil water, which means a need for fire. Obviously that would mean a need to put in a container to boil the water as well as at least one way to start a fire. That same train of thought continues for anything else in the bag or that may be needed.


----------



## swjohnsey

I agree that a list of what most folks put in the BOB is not worth reading. However, the list of things needed to survive is the same for everyone, food, water, shelter. What it takes to accomplish that varies slightly.


----------



## Padre

dustinglodney said:


> Has anyone found a good list of items for a BOB. I'm in Los Angeles. We have to worry about earthquakes and EMP's.


Every BOB should be taylored to the situations you are concerned about and your needs, so rather than a list, I like to think about it in terms of fundamental needs, I like the rule of threes:

You will die in 3x amount of time if you don't have or can't find y.

(If attacked) 3 seconds, Ability to defend yourself 
3 minutes, Air
3 hours, Shelter
3 days, Water
3 weeks, Food
3 months, Hope

When planning a BOB you need to consider where you are going and how long it will take to get there, and if you have a serious and dependable way of resupply (cache) along the way. This list will vary if for instance you need a type of medication, or are in a particularly dangerous or safe, wet or dry, lush or barren area. Of course then there is reality that you need to contend with: you probably can't carry 3hrs let alone 3days of air, or water, although you could have the next best thing, filters. Also, although you can survive without food for three weeks, if your intended purpose is to bug out, then you may in fact need calories sooner than three weeks, and perhaps more of them than you usually take. Once you have an idea about how long it might take to get where you are going, I would triple it, and try to have supplies that will satisfy the requirements of the rule of 3s for that amount of time. This in keeping with the rule 2 is 1 and 1 is none.

For instance I have a one day bug out (on foot) to a group members house, and my BOB can supply me for three days if the security situation or "detours" require my BO to take three times as long as it should.


----------



## dustinglodney

deetheivy said:


> Please take time to review this forum before just posting new threads. BOB items have been covered extensively, as well as probably your next three posts. Lots of useful info here if you are willing to take the time and make use of it.


Thanks for the advice. Before I ask another question I'll make sure to look at the other threads. I'm glad others were able to give me some good advice like yours.


----------



## the7wolf

This is what I have (updated a lot since my last posting a few months ago). Except for the food and water (for bugging-in), this all pretty much fits into my large camo bag. Weighs about 50lbs.

Survival Equipment
--------------------

4 x solar-powered 3xLED mini flashlights
Swiss army knife
60 ziplock bags
First aid kit (band aids, painkillers, cleansing wipes, surgical tape, etc.)
Compass
4 x parachute cord
Sewing kit
Tarpaulin sheet 8' x 10'
Rubber bands
Magnesium firestarter
4 x instant fire packs
20 x red glow sticks
10 x anti-mosquito bands
4 x emergency sleeping bags
12 x handwarmers
6 x bic pens
3 x hand sanitizer
4 x mini duct tape rolls
12 x 40-pack waterproof matches
3 x 50-pack water purification pills
2 x sealed emergency seed packs (multiple quickgrow vegetables varieties)
2 x pocket fishing kit
Texas state map
2 x Clear 2 Go drinking bottles with filter
Hand crank radio/flashlight/USB charger
Solar-powered multiple USB charging unit
50 x 0.5 gram iodized salt
2 x paracord bracelets
2 x all-in-one whistle/compass/thermometer/led light/magnifier/signal mirror
50 x 1 gram silica gel packs
2 x mini-bottle 90-pack multi vitamins
2 x travel toothbrushes
2 x 18-pack 400 calorie health bars
2 x folding spoon/fork
48" x 78" mosquito netting
2 x Iron Clad tac-ops gloves
160+ cans of food
Pocket 10x25 telescope
4 x Russian gas masks
Survival cooking mug/pot
Anti-diarrhea tablets
Pack of mini playing cards
60 x toothpaste tablets
100 x organic green tea bags
27" katana
18" machete
2 x 24 solid fuel tablets
2 x 65 gallon water storage units
100 x ibuprofen
Titanium spork
Neosporin anti-septic/pain relieving spray
Nail clippers
100 x aspirin
2 x camping steel wire hand saws
2 x 30% deet repel sticks
500 yards 15lb fishing line
100 coffee filters
2 x Chapstick
2 x pair hiking socks
3 x hunting arrow/spear heads
Fishing net 4' x 8'
100 x 8" zipties
Pack of 80 baby wipes
Tweezers
3 x 24-pack extra strength Tums
Pocket bible
SAS survival handbook
20" asp baton
Moisturizer
Soap
Q-Tips
2 razors plus 30 blades
5-in-one multi-purpose scissors
2x two-way 35 mile range radios
2x 3-ounce sunblock
5 x dust masks
30-count 500mg cephalexin (antibiotic)
30-count 250mg amoxicillin (antibiotic)
Texsport camo trail tent


----------



## seanallen

dustinglodney said:


> Thanks for the advice. Before I ask another question I'll make sure to look at the other threads. I'm glad others were able to give me some good advice like yours.


Wow! All THAT in a BOB?!?! you sure it isnt a INCH bag, or TEOWAWKI bag?


----------



## Tacitus

dustinglodney said:


> Has anyone found a good list of items for a BOB. I'm in Los Angeles. We have to worry about earthquakes and EMP's.


I plan on bugging in, not bugging out, so my bags are "Get Home Bags" not Bug Out Bags.

I have normal stuff I always take with me (or try to...I'm always better at planning than execution). And then I supplement if I go on a trip. If my kids will be on a trip, I may plan for them as well. But, since my wife is not into prepping, and since space in the car is always at a premium, I sometimes just put in an extra bag for myself with hiking and camping stuff. She has no idea I do this...or if she does know, she pretends that I am getting away with it.

Here are my GHBs. Maybe they will help you with your BOBs. I am constantly editing this list, adding and deleting things, so all criticisms are welcome.

Oh, and when it comes to security, you should obviously check the local laws. I know in California there are some things you cannot do that I can.


----------



## Tacitus

seanallen said:


> Wow! All THAT in a BOB?!?! you sure it isnt a INCH bag, or TEOWAWKI bag?


You gotta love any list that includes a 27" katana...and Q-tips.


----------



## seanallen

Tacitus said:


> You gotta love any list that includes a 27" katana...and Q-tips.


For real. When i built mine i had the differen types of bags confused. Since then i RADICALLY changed my whole strategy. Now my BOB has been pared down to 35lbs, roughly. Add a couple of caches a days walk away, and im good.


----------



## deetheivy

Sorry bubba, it just seems like all our new members want to post without taking the time to peruse the site, so we end up with alot of duplicate threads for no reason. Don't let my analness keep you from persuing being prepared, as that is why we are all here.


----------



## the7wolf

Tacitus said:


> You gotta love any list that includes a 27" katana...and Q-tips.


When you chop branches in your way, sometimes sap gets in your ears


----------



## Grimm

deetheivy said:


> Sorry bubba, it just seems like all our new members want to post without taking the time to peruse the site, so we end up with alot of duplicate threads for no reason. Don't let my analness keep you from persuing being prepared, as that is why we are all here.


Thank you for saying what I was thinking. Drives me nuts and makes me think the newbies are more interested in being heard and getting attention.

I have been the "bitch" in the past and I can't always hold that title.


----------



## dustinglodney

Grimm said:


> Thank you for saying what I was thinking. Drives me nuts and makes me think the newbies are more interested in being heard and getting attention.
> 
> I have been the "bitch" in the past and I can't always hold that title.


Thanks for calling yourself a "bitch" so I didn't have too. 
I posted a simple question and got jumped on by a few regulars and the fact that any of you
Would have a problem with someone asking a question that may have been asked before just shows how well you would get along with strangers or newbies in shtf situation. I'm just sayin'


----------



## ras1219como

dustinglodney said:


> Thanks for calling yourself a "bitch" so I didn't have too.
> I posted a simple question and got jumped on by a few regulars and the fact that any of you
> Would have a problem with someone asking a question that may have been asked before just shows how well you would get along with strangers or newbies in shtf situation. I'm just sayin'


I'm fairly new to the forum myself but I think the issue is that if we keep discussing the same basic things over and over again nothing will get accomplished. Plus it can get a bit annoying. The archives here are a wonderful resource and have the answers to a lot of questions.

One thing I learned about this site is that you have to let some things roll like water off a ducks back. Don't sweat it. Most of the folks here aren't trying to offend you or be mean (and if there is someone you just can't stand put hem on your ignore list). Remember you lose a lot of context and meaning through text verses actual conversation.


----------



## swjohnsey

You are probably better off not payin' much attention to the stuff you see posted about BOB on here. Some/most of it is laughable.

To survive in the woods you need the same stuff whether it is TEOTWAWKI of just a weekend hike. Set yourself a budget. This will give you an idea of the quality of equipment you get.

As an idea of what chit can cost:

ULA Catalyst pack: $250
Western Mountaineering sleeping bag: $300
Termarest pad: $100
Big Agnes Flycreek UL1 tent: $300
MSR stove and fuel bottle $120
Everything to hear weighs about 8 - 9 lbs
20 lbs of calorie dense food (enough to last 10 - 15 days)
and the list goes on.

Notice there is no mention of weapons. You don't really need 'em if you know what you are doing. I might carry a .22 to take small game.


----------



## Grimm

ras1219como said:


> I'm fairly new to the forum myself but I think the issue is that if we keep discussing the same basic things over and over again nothing will get accomplished. Plus it can get a bit annoying. The archives here are a wonderful resource and have the answers to a lot of questions.
> 
> One thing I learned about this site is that you have to let some things roll like water off a ducks back. Don't sweat it. Most of the folks here aren't trying to offend you or be mean (and if there is someone you just can't stand put hem on your ignore list). Remember you lose a lot of context and meaning through text verses actual conversation.


Cheers, Ras.


----------



## DJgang

dustinglodney said:


> Thanks for calling yourself a "bitch" so I didn't have too.
> I posted a simple question and got jumped on by a few regulars and the fact that any of you
> Would have a problem with someone asking a question that may have been asked before just shows how well you would get along with strangers or newbies in shtf situation. I'm just sayin'


You didn't get jumped on, it was suggested to you to use the search feature... So let's move on here. Looks like a lot of folks talked to you here and even posted lists for you.

Search feature here is great! I use it a lot and when I can't find something, I'll start a thread. We have lots of ongoing threads like Prepardations Update, a wealth of ideas and info there. Canning and dehydrating threads, where regular folks post almost daily what they are doing, if you have a question pertaining to those topics they are easily answered when asked in those threads.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dustinglodney

Thanks all the tips. I'm getting and learning the search feathers.


----------



## NaeKid

What I find interesting about this whole thread is that not a single person that is posting in it has their BOB listed on the forum ...

If you all would be kind enough to update your BOB-details, it would be great!

http://www.preparedsociety.com/bug-out-bag/


----------



## ras1219como

NaeKid said:


> What I find interesting about this whole thread is that not a single person that is posting in it has their BOB listed on the forum ...
> 
> If you all would be kind enough to update your BOB-details, it would be great!
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/bug-out-bag/


I have mine listed. It's under the thread "Perfect BOB". I posted mine on 1/15. (I'd post a link to it but I'm not sure how to do that here.)


----------



## NaeKid

ras1219como said:


> I have mine listed. It's under the thread "Perfect BOB". I posted mine on 1/15. (I'd post a link to it but I'm not sure how to do that here.)


You may notice under my avatar a link to my BugOutBag ... many other members have done something similar. You are welcome to upload pictures and details about your BOB / GHB / etc into that listing.

The whole listing can be found by clicking on that link that I already provided - and - anytime at the top of the forum by clicking the link that is called "Bugout Bags" ...


----------



## Tacitus

NaeKid said:


> What I find interesting about this whole thread is that not a single person that is posting in it has their BOB listed on the forum ...


Well, I'll be. I had no idea. I had noticed that link under your avatar. Does that get added when you register your BOB? Interesting.


----------



## dustinglodney

I want to apologize for asking this question. I downloaded this forums app to my iphone and never went to the actual website and let me tell you that being on a computer vs. smartphone its night and day. Know wonder i got the answers i got. The first thing i saw when i logged on through my computer was about building a BOB. Thanks for showing me the way.


----------



## NaeKid

Tacitus said:


> Well, I'll be. I had no idea. I had noticed that link under your avatar. Does that get added when you register your BOB? Interesting.


When you fill in the details for your BOB or GHB, the link is automagically put under your name in every post, just to make it easier for others to find out what you have created for yourself.

My BOB for winter-use is different from mine for summer-use - and a Canadian BOB would be different yet again from what is used in Texas or in Florida. If you have in your profile details that you are located in a general area (lets just say Alaska) and you have a BOB listed, someone who is in the Yukon would be able to use your BOB-details to help them fine-tune their BOB for that general weather pattern.



dustinglodney said:


> I want to apologize for asking this question. I downloaded this forums app to my iphone and never went to the actual website and let me tell you that being on a computer vs. smartphone its night and day. Know wonder i got the answers i got. The first thing i saw when i logged on through my computer was about building a BOB. Thanks for showing me the way.


The APP is really just for quick-access to the forum - it has just the basics available, but, not all features - it is best to use a full-sized computer or laptop to check out all that is available here.


----------



## deetheivy

dustinglodney said:


> I want to apologize for asking this question. I downloaded this forums app to my iphone and never went to the actual website and let me tell you that being on a computer vs. smartphone its night and day. Know wonder i got the answers i got. The first thing i saw when i logged on through my computer was about building a BOB. Thanks for showing me the way.


Alright that makes sense, and I think you could understand our frustration. Sorry for being the one to "jump all over you" lol. But for your info alot of the basics are covered if you get the chance to review the forum.

Also welcome to the forum.

Naekid did not know about the BOB link will get mine up ASAP.


----------



## dustinglodney

Thanks for the welcome. I've learned so much already. I can't wait to learn all the ins and outs of this forum. I'm having a great time so far.


----------



## vindicated

I just posted my BOB on the Bugout Bags link. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## swjohnsey

A generic question for everyone with a BOB, could you survive for a week or so with what you have? How cold does it get where you are? Does it ever rain? Are you going to eat? Drink?


----------



## KaiWinters

I could live for a week or more with what is in my BOB.
I have a variety of clothing for a variety of weather...layering is the key as well as a water/wind proof shell and most are inexpensive.
My gear is the key. It can support me in nearly every situation...no anti radiation stuff, etc...
I have enough food for several days and where I live water is plentiful so once I run out of what I carry I can easily boil or treat all the water I need if no clean water is available.


----------



## swjohnsey

If I was gonna live in the woods for a week or so I think I would want a sleeping bag and maybe a tent or bivy.


----------



## vindicated

Yes, I could live for some time, considering I could find a water source. The thing about BOB's is I really don't see the need for clothing. The poncho contained in mine is the length of a trench coat, so it will block the really cold wind and rain. My kit includes a tube tent as well, and PLENTY of fire starting/maintaining equipment. I never want to be caught without fire, period. 

The thing you want to remember is "Go Prepared." If you are living in the cold environements, you should already have a coat hanging by the door. The odds of you literally popping out of bed in your boxers, grabbing your bag and running out the door are slim. More than likely, you will be wearing some sort of clothing that others have survived in as well.

The key is prioritizing actions in your situation when you are in it. If it's a cold environment and all you ran out with is a sweater, then you darn well better get your shelter/fire ready asap.

Also, does the kit have a trash bag? If you are in the woods, you could wrap your torso or legs up, stuff leaves and such in your legs and wrap up with duct. I think for me, it's about making use of what you actually have in your bag, and having the common sense to think of idea's that will save your life.


----------



## Hoze928

Vindicated, my theory is the same as yours if I'm already out them I'm dressed correctly. If I'm home then ill grab correct clothes at that time. My Bob has all I need for a week with food and much longer when I need to start hunting for food. I really tried to cover the water fire angle with the rule of three. I have the garbage bag a tarp and several ponchos along with a 4 season sleeping bag so extra clothes I figured I didn't need or could pick up if I really needed them.


----------



## ARDon

their is no perfect BOB, whether scaling up or scaling down on your items in your BOB. People like me & the wife in our 50's & 60's we have to limit ourselves on weight. I never count out the possiblity of Bugging Out, but it is my very last resort. I'm still strong as ox & in great health, but my stamina isn't what it used to be. The wife has great health even being a cancer survivor. I see these list of items (on different preppers forums) in some of these BOB's and really wonder how they will manage to cart all this on their back "realisticly. Even in my younger days 20's & 30 I could bench press 285 and at that time I was 200lbs fit as a race horse & mean as bull. But what is reality & isn't reality are 2 different factors here. Taking a hike is one thing but carting your BOB on your back is another, depends on the person, the trail, the weather and numerous other variables that play into the equation. The average person I figure is 2 miles per hour & that is not including breaks. The average person will (I'm saying fit person is 10-14 miles per day). You take some in the age group of 40's thru 60's it will be less. Maybe these TV shows Fallen Skies & Walking Dead has some unreality influence on some of these guys that think to be able to cart 85 plus pound BOB's on their back for long periods of time & still set up camp at the end of the day. I've tried putting in evey thing that Sally & I would need to basically survive in our BOB's even to the point of dividing it up. But in all reality every item that is put into that BOB just adds more weight, ammo has to be the biggest culprit to weight for our BOB's. We had to scale down and put what is only the basics & important things to survive. Think about carting that BOB for 8 to 10 miles on your back per day, realistically I'm not saying all of ya's but some come on & I'm not poking fun at ya's but some of these BOB & the items listed are a bit much. I've notice their isn't any weight listed on what their BOB's (gross weight after all items are in the BOB), the ones that are packing all these items I'm talking about.

Now mine & my wife's BOB are decently heavy with the bare minimums, mine (I'm 54 yrs old, I'm 6" 2" tall @ 254lbs) my BOB's weight packed (gross weight) 68lbs this include 1 SKS rifle in the scabbard. My BOB is Eberlestock Gunslinger pack & this pack 5 lbs. 12 oz. "empty", but the total volume is 3150 cubic inches. Which I carry the majority of the item to survive. My wife Sally is 60 yrs old & her BOB is BDS Tactical Lite (which they call 72 hr pack) it has 2888 cubic inches of volume. Her pack is 48lbs. Were packing the basics to survive "if" we have to leave our home. This doesn't include each of us carrying a hand gun with 3 extra magazines or a pistol carbine w/ extra magazines. Remember the more you take is the more you have to cart with you. All this weight including the miles & terrain will wear on you. A body can only take so much before it throws out warning signs. Trying to pack everything but the kitchen sink will get you nowhere fast. Scrounging & picking up items as you go will serve what your lacking. IMO
But we plan to bug in as long as we can. We still have our BOB, but bugging out is our last resort.


----------



## Ozarker

Good comments, I'd agree there is no standard list, it needs to go with your abilities, capabilities, area, weather to encounter, lots of factors.

Now, why did I think the OP being in LA was "Building a BOB" was building a bug out boat?


----------



## besign

I could last indefinitely, but I'd have to (first week) poach and jerk some livestock, and obtain/cache some grain, too. Other things can be acquired much later, cause their owners are going to be dead/have abandoned the stuff, the livestock run to death by dog packs, etc. 16 lbs, plus the clothes I stand in, plus water, food, guns, ammo, armor. The latter stuff, of course, can be 10-50 lbs, depending on circumstances.


----------



## aknodak

WOW!In response to "the7wolf" and his BOB contents...can you carry it? I put what I thought was "essential" in mine, and couldn't walk out of my driveway! I had to scale back so I could wear it, which I do 2x/wk when I am hiking with my dogs.


----------



## nightwing

mine is OK until I add ammo food, water and weapons
you know the stuff you really need.


----------



## Wikkador

I have a very average approach to bug out bags and generally speaking, I dont think basic survival considerations change much within the same geographical location or region. To that end I have a sack of stuff in my truck that will help me mitigate most common threats during a short lived crisis. I would prefer not to flee my home during a crisis but will concede that its not hard to imagine a circumstance that may require me to flee or bar my return. In any event, my sack-o-stuff will help me shelter in place or aide me in my trek to someplace safer.

*Hydration*: Full water container and a way to treat or filter water from the wild. I like the nalgene bottle with the small mouth and those non-BPA canteen from the "CanteenShop".

*Weather/Climate*: REI all weather emergency blanket, SOL Bivey, and a french shelter half is what I currently use. The half shelter is basically a triangle canvas tarp. **and proper clothing for the season.

*FOOD*: This can be just about anything that is light and has a good storage life. I like steel cut oats, kippered herring, peanut butter packs, cliff bars. I also like the 16bar datrex food brick which is a lifeboatration. The only thing I need to heat is the oats and I use a canteen cup with a cup-stove which is very small and uses twigs/sticks for fuel.

*Injury*: Individual First Aid Kit for your choice or build. I like refill kits from adventure medical along with 3m wound strips, Israeli bandages, tourniquet from ITStactical, self adhesive gauze, sterile pads and other assorted boo-boo items.

*Self defense*: I think a firearm can be a very important part of any survival system but COMBAT is really low on my list of realistic threats and to that end, my self defense considerations are limited to a semi auto pistol and 2 mags... thats it.

*Utility*: Flashlight, batteries, Fire making, Cording and cutting tools, lots of 550 paracord, warrior wipes, Good boots, gloves, hat, change of clothes and proper outerwear for the season (coat, neck gaiter, gloves, watch cap) silcock key, tire tool type [pry bar], cold steel shovel

My flashlights is a fenix and a inova 24/7 strobe, fire is made with bic lighters or misch metal, cutting is a emerson folder or glock knife, radio is a eton with cell charger, boots are welco, gloves mechanix, BAG is a 5.11 Rush72


----------

